# Those Experienced With .03 Latex Taper For Power & Speed Please ?.....



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi All,

Rather soon I am going into cutting my own bands sets from doubled .03 latex, following getting the required equipment, ie: roller cutter, and mat etc, then the .03 latex sheets from most likely Dankung.

From my past purchased bands experiences, I found A+ Gold Winner Thera Band Gold Sets I believe to be about the fastest I have used.

The band life is not the best, but at the taper of I believe from Perry has sent me via email of 1 3/8 inches, or 22/16 to a 5/8 or 10/16 of an inch taper, being clearly over a 2 to 1 taper; this not surprising, and I can live with, making my own and having spare band sets made, tied to pouches etc. lying around, to change over.

Converting that to mm, and rounding out to be a bit more conservative, given my cut length to allow for tie off at pouch and forks will be around 10 inches, or 25.5 cm; I think a 30 mm to a 15 mm taper, or an exact 2 to 1 taper.

My build is far from large, hence my tie off for nearly all my slingshots will be a relaxed length fork tie to pouch tie of 8 inches. Allowing depending upon how one works it out a draw of 42 to 45 inches depending upon the day, being including the relaxed length a bit over 500%, and not including the already relaxed amount of band, a bit over 400%; possibly up to 450% on a good day.

Consequently, I would be very interested in others, most likely way more experienced than myself, comments, on my proposal.

My thanks in anticipation, of any and all feedback.

Cheers Allan


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Joergs calculator is a good place to start. It allows you to set ammo weight,draw length, then you can choose the power you want and it will give you options for band life. Aggressive tapers don't last quite as long.band<%2Fspan>_calc.html&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13735357378188">http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7a7734c268d9a0f0d0d8dd5975707330&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fslingshotforum.com%2Ftopic%2F17321-flatband-tips%2Fpage-2%3Fhl%3D%2Bjoerg%2B%2Bband%2B%2Bcalculator%23entry301715&v=1&libId=f23eadc6-7172-4f2e-85b5-19db2a25f731&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.slingshotchannel.com%2Fband_calc.html&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fslingshotforum.com%2Findex.php%3Fapp%3Dcore%26module%3Dsearch%26do%3Dsearch%26fromMainBar%3D1&title=Flatband Tips.. - Page 2 - Slingshot Bands and Tubes - Slingshot Forum&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.slingshot...%2Fband<%2Fspan>_calc.html&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13735357378188 theres the link. it is juust a place to start ,then experiment. Good luck, nave fun!! click on the forum link bottom right of header.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Just click the link I buggered something wen I tested it , but it works now


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool thanks.

Allan


----------

